# home made dovetail jig?



## mags (Nov 12, 2009)

has anyone built their own dovetail jig?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are a number of them here on LJs under jigs. I think and one or two on you tube also.


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

In the 50s, if you wanted a DT jig, you had to make it. I made mine with hardboard from a template in a Deltagram. I remember that mine was NOT perfect and only good for materials I could persuade with a hammer! Then PC (I think) came out with a 12" HB DT jig and life was suddenly easy. Good luck and have fun.
Joe


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

Bladeburner,
Where can I see photos or drawings of the 12" HB DT?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

shopnotes had a really nice plan for a shopmade dovetail jig in issue 43:

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/43


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, I never took any pictures then.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've never used this, but I think it's a really cool concept - A jig
that allows you to make your own dovetail jigs:

http://www.stots.com/product/dttm.htm

I have made dovetail jigs… for the bandsaw. They work great. 
I followed Mark Duginske's method described in his first book
about bandsaws. I don't know if the later, slimmer book has
the part on dovetailing.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

I've not done this one, but it fits your bill:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/1999_Dovetail_Jig/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I made a finger joint jig once for 1" wide finger joints using
an Incra table saw fence. The sawtooth racks on the Incra
were dead-accurate so once I worked out the spacing for
3 fingers, the rest were just cut in a mathematical series. I
think with some creativity the same method could be used
to make dovetail jigs.


----------

